# Had to share this with you all *funny prank*



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I laughed so hard. Now all I need to know is how to pull it off


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have seen that before. Great idea


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha! That's pretty funny!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh thats funny! LOL


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

seen it before and still funny


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is fantastic!! How funny would that be!?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's funny!  Never seen it before' thanks for posting. I wondering if those walls are surrounding a cemetery?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen this on youtube. One reason this works so well is that behind that wall is a cemetery (they built the wall because of rampant grave-robbing). This video is funny, but it's ten times funnier with the english subtitles.


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

oh yes! now my sides ache.. LOL


----------



## Amanda Covarrubias (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL! I <3 this video b/c it was on youtube. Its funny everytime.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

I've got to find it with the subtitles. It seemed some people were running before they even looked so I'm assuming he was saying something fearful. Too awesome.


----------

